# Protein Spiking!



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

In light of all the recent controversy about 'whey' containing glutamine peptides etc to bump up 'protein content' I thought perhaps giving forum sponsors a chance to reassure us UKM members that what we pay for is what we get? @GoNutrition have already given a very full and honest explanation of what their products contain,giving us confidence we get what we pay for.This is the the rest of the companies chance to reassure us;

@myprotein.co.uk @TheProteinWorks @MatrixNutrition @BulkPowders.co.uk @BBWarehouse @Wheyman


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Link me to the other threads please - both GN's response and the one about 'glutamine peptides'.(forgot where it's at). I only ask as it was in a PM I had today and was buggered if I could look at the thread. BP have, I believe, already (very much in the vein of GN) commented on the 'what's in it' recently. I'll still draw the gaffers attention to this for their perusal.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Found the wheat one (MT??).


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Will link to GN in a second.

Here it is

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/257026-4-kilo-whey-31-94-a-2.html


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Ta. Email sent to BP boss.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent idea, maybe an idea not to load this thread with comments or conjecture so as to keep it sterile for the companies or reps to come back with a reply therefore creating a UKM trusted brands group.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

@Jimmysteve95 absolutely no glutamine peptides in our Go Whey Protein 80, or any of or other protein powders as it's not an ingredient we stock. We declare full ingredient breakdown on our product pages and give a percentage breakdown of the actives in all our formulas. Underhand tactics of adding cheap fillers to whey is something we blogged about in October last year. Its rife and something we have been trying to make everyone aware of for a while! You can read it here: http://gonutrition.com/community/blo...-blend-tricks/


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> Excellent idea, maybe an idea not to load this thread with comments or conjecture so as to keep it sterile for the companies or reps to come back with a reply therefore creating a UKM trusted brands group.


Yep,will tag in @DiggyV and @Pscarb just to make sure they are happy with this thread and to keep it clear of rubbish.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

it may flag up on the 'libelous' (not being sarcastic here genuinley saying), but from what I can see it's an honest public enquiry.


----------



## The Sandman (Jan 17, 2014)

Good to see these companies using wheat protein called out. I remember the same threads on muscletalk getting shouted down by fanboys.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Not libellous as this thread can be used by companies to state what they do and not what others do.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> it may flag up on the 'libelous' (not being sarcastic here genuinley saying), but from what I can see it's an honest public enquiry.


I've tagged the mods in to avoid any problems.A thread like this can only be good for the honest companies and bad for the sneaky ones.They are being given a chance to defend themselves,come clean,reassure us,the people who keep them in business!


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

While we wait. IIRC Oliver referred to something a while ago which may well be what he's restated recently: a 'open and honest labelling' of what's in the products. Having read the other MT thread. Hmm... too many mistakes for a 100 years shared experiences and YES, in my opinion, use of a CHEAP additive regardless of the well written piece on what adding PEPTIDES to whey does for it (wheat concentrate is 1000USD a ton, the hydrolyzed av 1500-2000USD, *WPC LOADS more*. Prices from alibaba.com).

Was it added 'cos it does you good' and is a 'unique formulation' and differentiates one company from another or cos it's cheaper than whey?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Yep,will tag in @DiggyV and @Pscarb just to make sure they are happy with this thread and to keep it clear of rubbish.


as long as people who represent one brand don't bad mouth another, and as long as there are no unfounded claims then we are good to go in my opinion

I have emailed Pro-10 as well for their position.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

whats wrong with glutamine peptides?


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

"A lot of companies out there use peptide bonded glutamine (if they do not use that term they will list it as 'glutamine peptides'). The problem with this is two fold,

1) they use the term glutamine....so everyone thinks "wow its got glutamine in it, no harm!"

2) It is an abuse of the label.

See the thing is, peptide bonded glutamine (aka glutamine precursors, glutamine peptides, whatever you want to call it) is nothing more than WHEAT PROTEIN. They cut in wheat protein into the formula to bump up the amount of protein listed on the label. So in essence, the protein per scoop may be 25g but that will not be 25g of pure whey, it will be WHEAT protein cut into it. Wheat protein, btw, is nothing more than cheap crap that the companies use to bump up their label claims and the worst part of this?.....they advertise it on their product as something amazing!"


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Interesting..


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Interesting..


By chance I had watched this last week,stumbled across it on youtube,then it was posted on another forum,then found a thread on another forum about companies using glutamine peptides,then a lot of suspicions were raised on here about the whole glutamine peptide thing.The guy comes across a bit shouty, @Chelsea posted another of his videos in a thread about Pro Steroid Dosages but he actually seems a decent guy.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm worried why are no company's commenting ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

reza85 said:


> I'm worried why are no company's commenting ?


Probably because it's almost midnight


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Probably because it's almost midnight


Lol

wtf they need to be on this **** 24/7 lol

I bet they will take ur money at midnight


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

reza85 said:


> Lol
> 
> wtf they need to be on this **** 24/7 lol
> 
> I bet they will take ur money at midnight


That's a fair point. Just ordered 4kg of butterscotch whey from BBwarehouse.


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> That's a fair point. Just ordered 4kg of butterscotch whey from BBwarehouse.


Did you check for added aminos lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

So are GoNutrition the only company who fully declare each ingredient % breakdown in their products???


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> By chance I had watched this last week,stumbled across it on youtube,then it was posted on another forum,then found a thread on another forum about companies using glutamine peptides,then a lot of suspicions were raised on here about the whole glutamine peptide thing.The guy comes across a bit shouty, @Chelsea posted another of his videos in a thread about Pro Steroid Dosages but he actually seems a decent guy.


Yeah I did see that thread about Pro dosages.

The shouting is his online persona thing.

The guy was the the CEO of Scivation xtend and has been around BB and supplement companies for years. Also is well known in BB circles.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Optimum Health Ultimate Whey contains Glutamine Peptides


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

And it's priced accordingly and not advertised as something it isn't i.e WPC 80


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

How long I wonder until the board sponsors mentioned bother to respond.?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Matrix 'whey' a blend of WPC, SPI and MPC contains an amino blend that provides 16g of Glutamine per serving


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Prince Adam said:


> How long I wonder until the board sponsors mentioned bother to respond.?


It didn't get going until late yesterday and you're posting at 8.35am. Wait until they've seen it.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Prince Adam said:


> So are GoNutrition the only company who fully declare each ingredient % breakdown in their products???


No they are not. Just go to companies sites and have a look while you wait.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe an easier way to get sponsors attention by creating a thread

"I am looking for a WPC80 with added Wheat Protein"


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys, I posted already in the Protein Lifestyle thread about some of the comments in there and I am going to repeat it in here. When you all signed up for UK-M you agreed to abide by the rules, there one in particular pertinent to this thread that you need to consider:



> 2/. We will not tolerate libellous or defamatory posts. Such posts will be removed and infractions issued.


Please bear this in mind before you post into this thread.

Additionally, and this was more pertinent to the other thread but still worth mentioning:



> 4/. UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a customer service forum. Questions relating to orders placed with supplement companies should be taken up with them directly.


We live in an age where everyone expects an instant response whatever the time of day, given the backlog that PL are currently working through you may well not get a quick response from them, as they are dealing with issues around customer orders.

They have already said that a statement will be made today about Glutamine Peptides / Wheat Protein, now there are still 7 hours left in the working day (assuming they finish at 17:30), so give them time.


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> In light of all the recent controversy about 'whey' containing glutamine peptides etc to bump up 'protein content' I thought perhaps giving forum sponsors a chance to reassure us UKM members that what we pay for is what we get? @GoNutrition have already given a very full and honest explanation of what their products contain,


Guys this is a great thread and one of our aims is be transparent around product ingredients\declarations and has been since we set out last year and we have not just jumped on the bandwagon, hopefully we helped start the bandwagon! It does cost us SO much more to produce quality products, so for us to compete with companies cheating is of course an unfair playing field for us and ripping off like minded trainers.

Just to be clear here is our statement that Tommy made the other day in another thread:



> There is absolutely no glutamine peptides in our Go Whey Protein 80, or any of or other protein powders as it's not an ingredient we stock. We declare full ingredient breakdown on our product pages and give a percentage breakdown of the actives in all our formulas. Underhand tactics of adding cheap fillers to whey is something we blogged about in October last year. Its rife and something we have been trying to make everyone aware of for a while!


Worth reading the following blogs which Tommy wrote last October to give you an insight if this is something new to you:

http://gonutrition.com/community/blog/protein-blend-tricks/

http://gonutrition.com/community/blog/proprietary-blends/

So to confirm we have *never* used any of these "protein spiking" techniques and never will, its against our whole ethos. There isn't many companies that can make that claim (there is a few don't get me wrong), quite a few are stopping now as they know consumers won't stand for it anymore.

As @Mobster has said soy, cheap aminos, glutamine peptides (or it could just be a form of cheap wheat protein as on an amino analysis it glutamine peptides and wheat protein will show roughly the same) are all much cheaper than a WPC80, hence why some companies "cut" quality protein with these ingredients.


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> So are GoNutrition the only company who fully declare each ingredient % breakdown in their products???


Hi

Yes we fully declare all % ingredient breakdown on all of the products, which is all but one product out of our 600+ SKUs. (protein cookies fyi which we don't manufacture). When we set out we were the only company who did his *fully*. Not sure if other companies have caught up yet, they would be best placed to answer.

Its not just "proteins", take a look at greens products as well.

http://gonutrition.com/go-greens

http://gonutrition.com/community/blog/the-ultimate-greens-powder/

We also declare the exact levels of each ingredient within our formula meaning you can be assured that our formula isn't stacked with cheaper powders such as soy lecithin or barley grass, whilst containing only miniscule amounts of the more expensive and beneficial ingredients such as broken cell wall chlorella or spirulina. Again look at some "competing" products and ask why they don't break down the ingredients? Drop them an email and ask and if they don't declare we would certainly be wary. You should demand to know what you put in your body.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> In light of all the recent controversy about 'whey' containing glutamine peptides etc to bump up 'protein content' I thought perhaps giving forum sponsors a chance to reassure us UKM members that what we pay for is what we get? @GoNutrition have already given a very full and honest explanation of what their products contain,giving us confidence we get what we pay for.This is the the rest of the companies chance to reassure us;
> 
> @myprotein.co.uk @TheProteinWorks @MatrixNutrition @BulkPowders.co.uk @BBWarehouse @Wheyman


What's in the product is what's on the label - nothing more, nothing less. Our commitment to quality is demonstrated by the fact we were only the second company after MyProtein to be allowed to use DSM's PeptoPro.

We do not add any Glutamine Peptides to our Pure Whey 80, and with all our products, what you see is what you get - if it's in the product, it's on the label.


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

At TPW™ we consciously refrain from talking about other brands and companies, choosing to focus on our own business and delivering the best experience we can for our customers. We are aware of the rumours and accusations about other products on the market being blended and diluted with cheaper ingredients to increase the protein content and (if this is true) we feel it's sad that such practices occur. They not only con and deceive the customer, but harm the industry as a whole. Unfortunately, in any industry there will always be rogue traders and unscrupulous operators which would happily sell "Premium Whey" for the price of a bag of chips!

As this thread has turned into a "show and tell", it's only right that we clarify TPW™ Whey Protein 80 contains 100% pure high grade instantised whey concentrate, 100% natural flavours & colours and of course Aminogen®. It does not and will never contain glutamine peptides.

When we launched TPW™ around 18 months ago, we made it very clear that we are 100% committed to raising the bar in terms of quality and transparency in sports nutrition and proved this from day one by being the first online brand to provide the protein breakdown of every product we sell, along with using natural flavours to make our products as pure as possible. It was a clear and conscious step to bring transparency and quality to the customer, and it's great to see other brands copying our lead, as this can only be good for the customer and industry as a whole.


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

As Mobster has mentioned in other threads when talking about our products, we declare the full list of ingredients and dosages and always have done.

Here is a blog post from October 2012 which outlines our views on 'ingredient sprinkling' - http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/blog/ingredient-sprinkling/

We base our business around clarity and honesty. When we've used an ingredient, we'll tell you and we'll give you the amount used too (i.e. like our most recent innovation Complete Greens™ where each ingredient and dose is listed).


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Did matrix ever respond? Given that I use them. But great thread though.


----------



## MatrixNutrition (Jun 5, 2013)

We've never hidden from the fact we're a blend manufacturer, not what I would term a bulk supplier like most tagged in the thread. We don't sell WPC80 and have never claimed to do so.

Every ingredient is listed on both the website and the label and always has been.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Optimum Health Ultimate Whey contains Glutamine Peptides


I use this sometimes, got some on the way at the moment actually.

I always thought it was cheaper because of the lower protein content (70ish grams/100g) but I'm now wondering how much of that is actually whey?

I had no idea glutamine peptides where wheat protein.

@DiscSupps can you comment?


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Smokey13 said:


> I use this sometimes, got some on the way at the moment actually.
> 
> I always thought it was cheaper because of the lower protein content (70ish grams/100g) but I'm now wondering how much of that is actually whey?
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Optimum Health Ultimate Whey Protein markets themselves as a entry level protein which delivers 21g of protein per serving. To put this into perspective this equates to 34 pence per serving. Glutamine peptides can be abused for their nitrogen content i.e. increasing the protein count of a product at a lower cost, and the 'protein spiking comment is a case in point'. HOWEVER the addition of Glutamine peptides to an entry level protein is a completely acceptable ingredient in terms of their stabalising properties and additional protein content.

Optimum Health is the most cost effective protein and health supplement out there and delivers a 71% protein that provides a biologically available source of protein for the body. It is marketed as a whey protein concentrate which contains isolate, concentrate and some glutamine peptides. We appreciate that transparency is key to trust, but Optimum Health are not obligated to share the full extent of the nutritional content...however we feel glutamines lower listing on the ingredients list evidences its relatively low contribution to the total protein count.

We hope this sheds some light on the matter.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Great response so far and I think the explanations allow the customer to decide at what level, including price bracket and profile content they choose to come in at when buying supplements.

Nothing being hidden so far


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dextralose. Now there's a can of worms from about 2 years ago. Lol


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I've noticed that some companies 'natural/unflavoured' whey isolate powders contain Soy Lecithin. Which I've read could contain 'toxins'.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> as long as people who represent one brand don't bad mouth another, and as long as there are no unfounded claims then we are good to go in my opinion
> 
> I have emailed Pro-10 as well for their position.


Sorry for the delay but only just had feedback from Pro-10 and they have never, nor will they ever use Glutamine Peptides in their Whey products.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Hopefully some good will come of this... as in suppliers making sure their labelling is up to scratch. But I don't see it as being as big an issue as some would seemingly like it to be. Just seems like a bit of a pissing contest between suppliers.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mobster said:


> *Delactosed* Instantised Whey Protein Concentrate, Pure Whey Protein Isolate, Natural and Artificial Flavouring, Natural Colourings, Xanthan Gum, Citric & Malic Acids (Acidity Balancers), Di-Sodium Phosphate (Stabilisers), *Dextralose®* & Sucralose® (Artificial Sweeteners).
> 
> So do these. I've not seen where you 'marketed' (or Optimum) it as containing Glutamine Peptides. Feel free to quote and link where this happens.
> 
> I can't see the Glutamine Peptides listed. Is this correct? Info from here (your site as of 22.01 this evening): http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-protein-optimum-health-original-ultimate-whey-2-25kg?utm_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=GoogleBase&utm_term=Optimum%20Health%20Original%20Ultimate%20Whey%202.25kg%20Tub%20-%20Vanilla&CAWELAID=1608050632&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CJLjiMKX2bwCFafKtAodRlUATg#.UwUouIV8DfQ


Think that might be a different product, the 'Optimum Health Ultimate Whey Protein' is the one. It's listed on the webpage & on the back of the pouches.

Whey protein matrix (Whey Concentrate, Whey Isolate), L-Glutamine Peptides, Stabiliser (Soy, Xantham Gum), Natural & Artificial Flavourings, Natural Colourings, Sweetener (Sucralose).

The peptides aren't exactly low on the list though.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm under the impression that they MUST list what's in it even if you don't get the see the ratios. Of course it's impossible for the ratios to NOT be around what you suggest and have not still the price be able to be lower than a mostly whey product.

I've said before that the more this carries on, the lack of 'obligation', combined with the better informed customers asking hard questions the more likely outside regulation steps in and it wont just be listing the ratios they'll attack. Better to do it for ourselves than wait for a quango.

@USERNAME: never heard that. Feel free to link. As far as I know 90% use that in very, very small amounts (fractional).

@2004mark: nah. Level playing field, fair comparisons, getting what you thought you'd paid for, obligating companies to actually tell you what's in their products - take your pick. If industry leaders can why can't smaller companies?


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Mobster said:


> *Delactosed* Instantised Whey Protein Concentrate, Pure Whey Protein Isolate, Natural and Artificial Flavouring, Natural Colourings, Xanthan Gum, Citric & Malic Acids (Acidity Balancers), Di-Sodium Phosphate (Stabilisers), *Dextralose®* & Sucralose® (Artificial Sweeteners).
> 
> So do these. I've not seen where you 'marketed' (or Optimum) it as containing Glutamine Peptides. Feel free to quote and link where this happens.
> 
> I can't see the Glutamine Peptides listed. Is this correct? Info from here (your site as of 22.01 this evening): http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-protein-optimum-health-original-ultimate-whey-2-25kg?utm_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=GoogleBase&utm_term=Optimum%20Health%20Original%20Ultimate%20Whey%202.25kg%20Tub%20-%20Vanilla&CAWELAID=1608050632&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CJLjiMKX2bwCFafKtAodRlUATg#.UwUouIV8DfQ


The product above doesn't contain glutamine peptides you are right, however this product is the older version and once stock has been sold it won't be replenished. Optimum Health Ultimate Whey Protein does have glutamine peptides in and here is the link -----> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-whey-protein-optimum-health-ultimate-whey-protein-2-25kg#.UwYuz_l_tds

Hope this helps


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

DiscSupps said:


> The product above doesn't contain glutamine peptides you are right, however this product is the older version and once stock has been sold it won't be replenished. Optimum Health Ultimate Whey Protein does have glutamine peptides in and here is the link -----> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-whey-protein-optimum-health-ultimate-whey-protein-2-25kg#.UwYuz_l_tds
> 
> Hope this helps


"Optimum Health Ultimate Whey is a high quality blend of premium whey concentrate and whey isolate" :whistling:

Probably WPC60 (or worse) that has been used, added max 1% isolate and then topped up with glutamine to get the whopping 71% protein content :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mobster said:


> @2004mark: nah. Level playing field, fair comparisons, getting what you thought you'd paid for, obligating companies to actually tell you what's in their products - take your pick. If industry leaders can why can't smaller companies?


No, I totaly agree with that... like I say hopefully some good will arise out of it. But I don't think it's ended up in quite the shite storm that some hoped it would.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

one thing that struck me is the "whats in it is on the label" response from a number of suppliers ..that doesn't do it for me as it's the manipulation and trickery around labelling, percentages, blends and brackets and the naming of ingredients thats a big part of the problem...

pull some wool anyone?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

husaberg said:


> one thing that struck me is the "whats in it is on the label" response from a number of suppliers ..that doesn't do it for me as it's the manipulation and trickery around labelling, percentages, blends and brackets and the naming of ingredients thats a big part of the problem...
> 
> pull some wool anyone?


Yep, I rarely drink shakes for this and the exorbitant cost reason. I ALWAYS assume that the cheapest, ****est ingredients have been used to cut costs and improve profits and am yet to see evidence to the contrary. They used to throw whey curd out ffs as a by-product of the dairy industry, now it costs £40 quid for a few lbs of it, complete with artificial flavouring and snazzy packaging? Yea right. Fact of the matter is gym goers have been literally brainwashed by decades of marketing that shakes are somehow "essential" to post training recovery amongst a litany of other spurious claims.

The tub of whey isolate that I've had knocking around for months contains ASPARTAME ffs which is one of the most contraversial daresay it dangerous ingredients used in food, only read it after I bought it.

On the other hand evidence for my supposition is everywhere, including the reason this thread was started.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

digitalis said:


> Yep, I rarely drink shakes for this and the exorbitant cost reason. I ALWAYS assume that the cheapest, ****est ingredients have been used to cut costs and improve profits and am yet to see evidence to the contrary. They used to throw whey curd out ffs as a by-product of the dairy industry, now it costs £40 quid for a few lbs of it, complete with artificial flavouring and snazzy packaging? Yea right. Fact of the matter is gym goers have been literally brainwashed by decades of marketing that shakes are somehow "essential" to post training recovery amongst a litany of other spurious claims.
> 
> The tub of whey isolate that I've had knocking around for months contains ASPARTAME ffs which is one of the most contraversial daresay it dangerous ingredients used in food, only read it after I bought it.
> 
> On the other hand evidence for my supposition is everywhere, including the reason this thread was started.


Couple of bits. Protein costs what it costs cos it's used in loads of industries and sells as a commodity (on the financial futures market). That's a price issue for a start.

The last few years we've seen supplements called what they are and that's NOT ESSENTIAL but a supplement to your diet. If you can eat steak etc and afford it fill your boots.

I agree with the sentiment: when it's too cheap assume the worst.


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

User Name said:


> I've noticed that some companies 'natural/unflavoured' whey isolate powders contain Soy Lecithin. Which I've read could contain 'toxins'.


This is a good question! All premium whey protein's these days are instantised to make sure your shake mixes nice and easily without the use of a blender. @Mobster will remember the days when we had to use a cement mixer to get a smooth shake! Things have moved on!

To do this predominantly a tiny amount of soy lecithin is used by the dairy as an "instantising agent" (however one dairy I know of uses sunflower oil). Essentially, its an emulsifier.

Worth noting this should legally be declared on all labels, if it isn't I would question what else companies didn't add to their labels to make it "look" more clean or they are using non-instant whey. Neither is good.

To be clear this is not spiking or anything underhand as it is used as an instantising agent at very low levels and done as part of the dairies manufacturing process.

Cheers, Oliver


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

BBWarehouse said:


> What's in the product is what's on the label - nothing more, nothing less. Our commitment to quality is demonstrated by the fact we were only the second company after MyProtein to be allowed to use DSM's PeptoPro.
> 
> We do not add any Glutamine Peptides to our Pure Whey 80, and with all our products, what you see is what you get - if it's in the product, it's on the label.


 @BBWarehouse

Are you able to confirm the amounts in your old diet whey ? I have coconut cream and in light of all this controversy I checked all my protein and you have it listed in the ingredients, can you confirm if this is infact a small amount or not?

Ingredients

Ultra-Lean Whey Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate), Milk Protein Concentrate, Soy Protein Isolate, Milk Protein, *Glutamine Peptides*, Power Complex (Creatine Monohydrate, Taurine, Glycine), Lean Support Matrix (Green Tea 4:1 Extract, Ultra-Pure CLA Powder, Acai Berry 4:1 Extract), Flavouring, Natural Colourings, Stabilisers (Citric Acid, Malic Acid), Sweetener (Sucralose).


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

GoNutrition said:


> This is a good question! All premium whey protein's these days are instantised to make sure your shake mixes nice and easily without the use of a blender. @Mobster* will remember the days when we had to use a cement mixer to get a smooth shake! Things have moved on!*
> 
> To do this predominantly a tiny amount of soy lecithin is used by the dairy as an "instantising agent" (however one dairy I know of uses sunflower oil). Essentially, its an emulsifier.
> 
> ...


The amount of blenders I knackered... glass jug and electric hand type. I'd wear out the little hex shaped plastic connector. The hand ones are or were a tenner a time lol.

As Oliver says the soy lecithin is miniscule (1/2 a percent or less I think??) and is NOT added by supplement companies. A very quick google suggests it's used a fair bit in many foods but also suggest thre tiny amounts (parts per million and per billion) are so tiny as to not be worth fretting over: http://chriskresser.com/harmful-or-harmless-soy-lecithin


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Before any rep of any company that is a sponsor of UK-M starts bad mouthing another sponsor, please make sure you have read this post from Lorian today.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/257621-notice-advertisers-reps-members.html

Its no longer acceptable, nor has it ever been - sponsors have a code of conduct for their reps...


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

I might of missed it but did myprotein not respond to this?

Will be moving to go nutrition/Tpw for my future orders.

Tpw please get 5kg bags lol


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

rfclee said:


> @BBWarehouse
> 
> Are you able to confirm the amounts in your old diet whey ? I have coconut cream and in light of all this controversy I checked all my protein and you have it listed in the ingredients, can you confirm if this is infact a small amount or not?
> 
> ...


5g per serving in the old version. There are benefits to it in that it's a good source of Glutamine, and Glutamine can help support your immune system at times of stress (e.g. when you're dieting). For those who want a pure 100% Whey Protein, we have that in Pure Whey Protein 80 (as well as 90 and 95), if you'd like something we've designed to help you achieve a certain goal, we have that too - something to suit all tastes.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

ellingham said:


> I might of missed it but did myprotein not respond to this?
> 
> Will be moving to go nutrition/Tpw for my future orders.
> 
> Tpw please get 5kg bags lol


I doubt they have seen it, they don't seem to be using a lot of time here compared to others. @WhySoSerious


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking at their products though it seems clear to see where they have used it and products such as impact whey , blend etc have no mention of it. Id be incredibly surprised if they did contain any.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

To clarify: the issue is NOT using Glutamine Peptides per se. It's as follows:

1) Declare it on your label. Nothing hidden or not mentioned. Clarity of 'what's in it' for a product is a far bigger and more important issue than a specific disagreement over the use of x, y or z.

2) The form. If we manage '1' then we get to '2'. If you add something is it a filler, cheap form or added with a particular benefit for an athlete? In the case of Glutamine, which has it place for some, can it at least be a good form? If it's less so (from a companies perspective) don't big it up as being all that but equally don't forget to mention it.

3) The amount. Regardless of quality and use of the blurb about not wishing to let other companies know what you did to make something hit a set price point (low then) I, as a user (and I'd like to think most of the informed users of such products would feel the same) want to know how much is in there. Using another ingredient why would I bother additionally supplementing Creatine if another product I used had 10g in it? Ditto Glutamine or whathaveyou.

GN (via Oliver) and others sell more and lead the market and get positive feedback by allowing their customers to be informed and by 'telling all' about their products. Those wanting to do the same should see that. I've mentioned before that forums, reps and mods all have a place, after a company / sponsor, in 'self-regulating' the market they occupy. It's that or await the arrival of some bureaucrat from the EU to do it for us.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

DanishM said:


> I doubt they have seen it, they don't seem to be using a lot of time here compared to others. @WhySoSerious


I have no idea on this one so i've emailed Myprotein for a response


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi guys

We pride ourselves on being the UK's number one online sports nutrition brand and we are fully committed to providing our customers with the best quality products available. Regarding, glutamine peptides, we can confirm that we do NOT use these in our bestselling Impact Whey Protein. The following link shows the amino acid profile.

http://static1.thcdn.com/design-assets/documents/myprotein/Amino%20Acid%20Profiles/AminoAcid-Profile-impactwhey-protein.pdf

For transparency, we do include a small amount of glutamine peptides in the following products:

Total Protein, Hurricane Evo, Protein Dessert

We also sell a 100% Glutamine Peptides product.

The glutamine peptides are included in these products for the physiological effects as well as being a functional ingredient to maintain the consistency of the product.

Myprotein operates to the highest standards of G.M.P. and retained its ISO 9001 accreditation in January 2014, continually striving to remain "best in class". Every powder blend produced in our UK plant undergoes stringent Quality Control testing, to ensure consistency in flavour, colour, appearance, texture and performance.

Microbiological standards are independently verified by an external UKAS accredited laboratory to ensure every batch is of the microbiological standard you would expect from us. We hope this statement removes any uncertainty and reinforces customer confidence in our products.

Thanks

MP


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Pretty conclusive then from the replies, it would appear from the "I can confirm we definitely don't use Glutamine Peptide" type of response from companies it's akin to putting horse meat in burgers.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

I think anyone with an ounce of sense would know from the replies from this thread will know which companies aren't trying to mislead from those that are

Its pretty clear the ones that are


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We pride ourselves on being the UK's number one online sports nutrition brand and we are fully committed to providing our customers with the best quality products available. Regarding, glutamine peptides, we can confirm that we do NOT use these in our bestselling Impact Whey Protein. The following link shows the amino acid profile.
> 
> ...


Hi myprotein i was just wondering why you only include a small amount of glutamine peptides in your glutamine peptides? what else do you include in your glutamine peptides? thank you


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

steveb1 said:


> Hi myprotein i was just wondering why you only include a small amount of glutamine peptides in your glutamine peptides? what else do you include in your glutamine peptides? thank you


Apologies, there was a slight error with wording there. The Glutamine Peptides product is 100% Glutamine Peptides. We have edited the original post to reflect this. Sorry for any confusion


----------

